

OWASP Application Security Verification Standard 3.0 - armab
https://github.com/OWASP/ASVS/blob/master/OWASP%20Application%20Security%20Verification%20Standard%203.0.docx
OWASP Foundation:<p>We are in the last stretches of reviewing the OWASP Application Security Verification Standard 3.0, to be released at AppSec USA in September.
If you are an application lead, lead developer, developer, tester, pen tester, code reviewer, or auditor, please review the draft here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;OWASP&#x2F;ASVS&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;OWASP%20Application%20Security%20Verification%20Standard%203.0.docx
We would also appreciate if you could pass this draft onto software engineers, practitioners, developers, CISOs, and architects. Please log any discovered issues here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;OWASP&#x2F;ASVS&#x2F;issues
======
armab
OWASP Foundation:

We are in the last stretches of reviewing the OWASP Application Security
Verification Standard 3.0, to be released at AppSec USA in September.

If you are an application lead, lead developer, developer, tester, pen tester,
code reviewer, or auditor, please review the draft here:
[https://github.com/OWASP/ASVS/blob/master/OWASP%20Applicatio...](https://github.com/OWASP/ASVS/blob/master/OWASP%20Application%20Security%20Verification%20Standard%203.0.docx)

We would also appreciate if you could pass this draft onto software engineers,
practitioners, developers, CISOs, and architects. Please log any discovered
issues here:
[https://github.com/OWASP/ASVS/issues](https://github.com/OWASP/ASVS/issues)

